# Rapid sequence induction



## vanessa10 (Nov 18, 2009)

When the ER MD says he started Rapid Sequence Induction and Intubation, what does that mean. I got the intubation part but what is rapid sequence induction?


----------



## kak6 (Nov 19, 2009)

Rapid sequence induction is merely the method the physician uses to rapidly do the intubation (not another procedure). You can read about this process if you Google the words, this type of searching comes in very handy when you need fast answers.


----------

